# Im so upset and don't know what to do



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sorry this has happened to you. There are some folks on here with MUCH more experience than I... so they'll weigh-in from a breeder perspective.

But personally, I think the breeder said she would have insurance, and she didn't, so there needs to be some liability.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow I'm sorry, that's terrible. I would certainly ask the breeder to cover your out of pocket since it's her mistake. Good luck!


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats rotten. If it was me, i'd be wanting the breeder to be paying for everything relating to this illness. I think the way insurance works is that you're not covered if the illness has already started before the cover is in place. I hope your poor puppy is ok.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you both, my next concern is if she is not registered as I was making sure she had all her clearances , I asked this on the first day and was told that she would be registered so there wouldn't be any problems and that mom and dad were also registered. I am a very trusting person and I still want to believe that this was all true , I hope so. Either way we love her to death and would not trade her for the world just wished we didn't have to deal with all of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Holly said:


> Thats rotten. If it was me, i'd be wanting the breeder to be paying for everything relating to this illness. I think the way insurance works is that you're not covered if the illness has already started before the cover is in place. I hope your poor puppy is ok.


I know that's my main concern is that she is ok but I am already stressed about her health , I didn't need this on top of it.  I could seriously cry. We are by no means millionaires and getting a puppy I was expecting unforeseen expenses but I was going to do he right thing and I sure myself in case and look where that got me  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this. Hoping some breeders will chime in here with some advice.....


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

oh gosh I'm sorry. I don't know what to say about the insurance, but it does seem fair that the breeder should have to deal with that since they were supposed to send it in. 

As for the diarrhea, Liberty has a very sensitive tummy as well. I am very careful with treats. The ONLY ones I trust 100% are Zukes. She seems fine with those. I never give her rawhide anymore (ALWAYS produces diarrhea). One thing I do find that helps when she get an upset tummy is the canned food from the vets office. I think it's Medi-Cal gastrointestinal. I mix a little of that in with a bit of her kibble and it seems to help calm her tummy down. I also give her the powdered probiotics from the vet. I had a terrible time with diarrhea when she was about 2 months old. She still gets bouts of it now and then and it's awful. She usually needs out several times during the night and it sucks. I'm hoping your little one just has a sensitive tummy and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nazzers*

Nazzers

I am so very sorry this is happening to you. If it's any consolation even if the insurance was in effect, I know that most insurances have a deductible and possibly some things aren't covered.

What did the tests say about her bloody diarrhea?

If she is still passing blood, she needs to see the vet immediately. That is very dangerous and especially in a puppy.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Just got good news the ckc has confirmed registration one less problem thank goodness 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry this has happened to you!  I can't say what is going on or point fingers, but this must be a painful ordeal!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

mickeychick said:


> oh gosh I'm sorry. I don't know what to say about the insurance, but it does seem fair that the breeder should have to deal with that since they were supposed to send it in.
> 
> As for the diarrhea, Liberty has a very sensitive tummy as well. I am very careful with treats. The ONLY ones I trust 100% are Zukes. She seems fine with those. I never give her rawhide anymore (ALWAYS produces diarrhea). One thing I do find that helps when she get an upset tummy is the canned food from the vets office. I think it's Medi-Cal gastrointestinal. I mix a little of that in with a bit of her kibble and it seems to help calm her tummy down. I also give her the powdered probiotics from the vet. I had a terrible time with diarrhea when she was about 2 months old. She still gets bouts of it now and then and it's awful. She usually needs out several times during the night and it sucks. I'm hoping your little one just has a sensitive tummy and it's nothing serious.


We only give her blue wilderness for food and even treats , no raw hide and an antler for chewing As for the insurance not covering it all , I understand that , I think 100 deductible and then 80 percent but that's not what I am getting at , it's the fact that I was in the understanding that I had it as I was getting her care, and the fact that I was going to get it either way and now I may not even be able to get insurance. I am sure the vet bills are going to rack up if we can't find out why she is having these problems  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Im so sorry you are dealing with this!

I agree with the forum members who are saying the breeder should be responsible. It isn't fair that you did your part, the breeder should do theirs as well.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Being registered is not the same as having clearances. Registration just means that your dog is a pure bred golden, not that its parents had the health clearances. For that, you need to go online to check the parents out. Your breeder should have shown you the paperwork on the parents before you purchased the puppy. 

It may be that Blue Buffalo is too rich for your puppy. I've read others say that their dog wasn't able to handle it.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think your breeder should be footing the bill for the vet costs, perhaps minus the deductible that would have applied. 

So far as obtaining insurance, I don't think you'll have any trouble. If the diarrhea is a result of a chronic illness or allergy that will be excluded as a pre-existing condition, But puppies get upset tummies all the time and get over them. I really doubt it will mess up your chances at getting insurance. Just do it very soon. It's much cheaper when the pup is young.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I think your breeder should be footing the bill for the vet costs, perhaps minus the deductible that would have applied.
> 
> So far as obtaining insurance, I don't think you'll have any trouble. If the diarrhea is a result of a chronic illness or allergy that will be excluded as a pre-existing condition, But puppies get upset tummies all the time and get over them. I really doubt it will mess up your chances at getting insurance. Just do it very soon. It's much cheaper when the pup is young.


Thanks I did apply as soon as I heard we were not covered just waiting to see if we have been approved and then its a 14 day wait before being able to claim. I took out the highest amount too just in case things go bad. I can always change it or cancel , it's just the unknown now. I have heard that about the food too , I may need to look into something new , not like I need to worry about it causing diarrhea. Thanks again for all if your responses , just have to figure out how to approach the breeder for compensation. I also need to look into what this panel will test , anyone know more about this test ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

GinnyinPA said:


> Being registered is not the same as having clearances. Registration just means that your dog is a pure bred golden, not that its parents had the health clearances. For that, you need to go online to check the parents out. Your breeder should have shown you the paperwork on the parents before you purchased the puppy.
> 
> It may be that Blue Buffalo is too rich for your puppy. I've read others say that their dog wasn't able to handle it.


Of course being new to this , and being trusting , I asked about hips eyes etc as I did a lot of research prior to looking for a pup, unfortunately I didn't find this forum until after. Anyway when I asked about these things we were told that her dogs are registered and that she would be too so that was put to me as the answer to those questions. I guess I was naive to the process. Don't get me wrong the whole experience was amazing we were able to visit as much as possible which we did and the breeder was nothing but informative and kind to me and my family. I think this is why I am finding it hard to expect compensation but I do believe we are untitled to something when we voiced our intention of getting insurance. I am just sad that this is now a part of our puppies first months.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would test for parvo only. If the diarrhea is from coccidia or giardia the treatment will be the same regardless of the results. You need extended treatment with metronidazole/flagyl and to feed a bland diet of boiled chicken or beef with rice. 

Is this a reputable breeder? Does she do hip, elbow, heart, and eye clearances are recommended by the Grca and Grcc? If the insurance issues are her mistake, I would ask for some type of help as it seems like she insinuated it would be there for you and to not bother looking elsewhere. Have you received her CKC papers? Maybe the free trial of insurance is when you send in her registration. 

I also HATE blue buffalo as a food. It is very rich and causes GI upset in almost every animal I know that has eaten it. I would transition to the bland diet for 4-6 days then transition to another food like Pro plan Puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I would test for parvo only. If the diarrhea is from coccidia or giardia the treatment will be the same regardless of the results. You need extended treatment with metronidazole/flagyl and to feed a bland diet of boiled chicken or beef with rice.
> 
> Is this a reputable breeder? Does she do hip, elbow, heart, and eye clearances are recommended by the Grca and Grcc? If the insurance issues are her mistake, I would ask for some type of help as it seems like she insinuated it would be there for you and to not bother looking elsewhere. Have you received her CKC papers? Maybe the free trial of insurance is when you send in her registration.
> 
> ...


She was test for those already and had two rounds of the metronidazole ,already did the bland diet for the first two weeks. As for the papers I just got word from the ckc they were just done a couple weeks ago a few days after I asked her about the insurance. We have not received anything. No idea about the clearances as I just took her word about being registered assuming it meant it was taken care of which I am sure it was. I think the outcome of this is just the screw up on the insurance. I will look into it again to see if it started when she was registered. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I also HATE blue buffalo as a food. It is very rich and causes GI upset in almost every animal I know that has eaten it. I would transition to the bland diet for 4-6 days then transition to another food like Pro plan Puppy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Totally agree with you on BB, I had my two adults on it, had to take them off of it due to stomach issues. Switched to Purina Pro Plan, problem was resolved immediately. My Vet said BB is too rich for many dogs, it certainly was for my guys.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Totally agree with you on BB, I had my two adults on it, had to take them off of it due to stomach issues. Switched to Purina Pro Plan, problem was resolved immediately. My Vet said BB is too rich for many dogs, it certainly was for my guys.


I think I might go that path, try a new food first as its not like its going to give her worse diarrhea. Now I am doing blue wilderness which is different from blue buffalo , I know it's the same company but different diet a lot if natural ingredients. I will have to look into what types of pro plan there is. Again thanks for all the advice. I am just trying to worry about our pup and deal with the rest later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think it is fair to ask the breeder to cover what the insurance would have covered if it is truly her fault. So if it was $200 and the insurance would have been a $100 and then 80%, the breeder should cover $80. 

I know that it is frustrating, but in my experience even beyond the big emergency stuff, little health issues pop up ALL the time during dog ownership. In my experience $200 sounds pretty average for an issue like this so I wouldn't be too surprised if I were you - especially with puppies. I have spend $200 here and there for little things that pop up - diarrhea, itchy skin, colds, eye infections, ear infections, etc etc countless times. I don't mean to scare you, but you seem to be concerned over the bill and I just wanted to reassure you that this is normal and it is just all a part of getting a new puppy!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I think it is fair to ask the breeder to cover what the insurance would have covered if it is truly her fault. So if it was $200 and the insurance would have been a $100 and then 80%, the breeder should cover $80.
> 
> I know that it is frustrating, but in my experience even beyond the big emergency stuff, little health issues pop up ALL the time during dog ownership. In my experience $200 sounds pretty average for an issue like this so I wouldn't be too surprised if I were you - especially with puppies. I have spend $200 here and there for little things that pop up - diarrhea, itchy skin, colds, eye infections, ear infections, etc etc countless times. I don't mean to scare you, but you seem to be concerned over the bill and I just wanted to reassure you that this is normal and it is just all a part of getting a new puppy!


Thanks I understand its a small amount but there is now another 200 for testing and then another dose of meds as its a two dose treatment so another 25 then depending what the tests say if we need other meds etc I am just thinking it may get costly in the near future. I'm not including the other costs of regular care which is on top of that price. 

It's actually not about the amount really its the fact that I was wanting to get insurance and told not to and now I am without. I also wasn't worried having all these tests and meds etc knowing that it was covered and the disappointment when I discovered we weren't. I just hope there is no problem obtaining some. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear you having these problems, when you should just be settling in with your new baby & enjoying her, & must be miserable for baby too. Chronic diarrhoea is horrid to live with & puppies get dehydrated so easily, so removing water overnight if crate-training, as most people tend to do, may well prove dangerous for such a young pup with this issue. Also, she will find it hard to hold weight on. Is she continuing to have diarrhoea whilst on the bland diet of only cooked rice & boiled chicken? ( no kibble at all whilst on that diet & then gradually introduced back into her diet when problem clears up). 

My puppy had a stomach upset when he was 13 weeks old & was put onto that bland diet, with cottage cheese mixed in, plus special canned gastrointestinal food from vet, plus antibiotics & another medication to sooth tummy. He remained on the bland diet for around six days & loved it, & then I slowly reintroduced his usual kibble. If it was me, I would put your baby back onto a bland diet with no kibble at all, plus medication from vet, & keep her on that diet to see if her stools start to improve. If they do begin to improve, keep on bland diet for a few more days, as you want the inflamed bowel to have a chance to settle completely down. And then Very slowly start to introduce your new kibble ....just a few kibble into bland diet at a time & keep close eye on stools. 

By putting her onto new kibble when she already has diarrhoea, you will just add to the irritation of the bowel lining, & it will become a chronic issue which may take a long time to clear up. With any puppy, new kibble has to be introduced very gradually, even if puppy is healthy. With a puppy who already has diarrhoea, you need to be even more careful. 

I have my puppy on Pro-Plan for Puppies, plus Eukanuba for large breed puppies ...he has a mix of the two. First sign of soft or loose stools, he immediately goes onto bland diet until clears up. He is 5.5 months old now & we have spent a bit on vet bills ......around $150 for treatment of his tummy upset at 13 weeks old, & $138 on treatment for recent Hotspot, which appeared to be resolved last week, but has now flared up again, so back to vet tomorrow for more treatment on that. We don't have insurance cover, as it is very expensive over here in NZ. Puppies don't come cheap, that's for sure. I hope your baby comes right soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nazzers said:


> We only give her blue wilderness for food and even treats , no raw hide and an antler for chewing As for the insurance not covering it all , I understand that , I think 100 deductible and then 80 percent but that's not what I am getting at , it's the fact that I was in the understanding that I had it as I was getting her care, and the fact that I was going to get it either way and now I may not even be able to get insurance. I am sure the vet bills are going to rack up if we can't find out why she is having these problems
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I was going to ask what kind of food you are feeding her. There are a lot of puppies that can not tolerate Blue Buffalo dog food and get diarrhea from it. I would change her to something else, maybe something not quite so "designer" type. BB seems to be too rich for a large number of puppies.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would put her on a chicken and rice diet for a few days after fasting for 24 hours if your haven't yet. I wouldn't choose blue buffalo or blue wildneress to go back to- that can be way too rich. Pick a different food.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Totally agree with you on BB, I had my two adults on it, had to take them off of it due to stomach issues. Switched to Purina Pro Plan, problem was resolved immediately. My Vet said BB is too rich for many dogs, it certainly was for my guys.


Of course I decide to change her food and she has the perfect poop, this is the norm though she will have a bout of great poops but mostly watery yucky ones. If I do change her I will be sure to do it gradual. I get too overwhelmed with all of the selection. What seems to be a good choice? I choose blue wilderness because it had no grains no added preservatives etc it seemed very natural. It was such a hard choice last time I am lost as to what to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

What you need to find out is if your breeder activated your puppy's coverage when you picked it up. The insurance is offered through the CKC and Petsecure and all your breeder has to do is sign up and activate each puppy. If she is indeed signed up, and forgot to activate, then she should be responsible up to the amount the insurance would have covered. I would call the CKC and see if she is signed up for this program. 

CKC ServicesCKC AffiliatesPetsecure
Petsecure. Canada’s oldest and largest pet health insurance company.
100% Canadian owned and operated, Petsecure has been this country’s premier pet insurance company since 1989; providing pet owners with dependable coverage to meet the diverse needs of their pets. Their innovative programs offer a way for every pet in Canada to afford access to proactive, preventive, and often life-saving treatment and care.

Since 2002 Petsecure pet insurance has partnered with the CKC, providing our breeders with free trial insurance protection for their customers. The Breedsecure program offers up to $750 of coverage for veterinary fees during the critical first six weeks when a puppy goes to its new home. It’s completely free for our members to join the program and there’s no cost for puppy owners who take advantage of the trial insurance offer.

To join the Breedsecure program, simply go to www.breedsecure.ca and use your CKC membership number to create a new account. Later, when you have finalized the purchase of a pup, you can log back on to the Breedsecure site or call 1-866-374-3657 to activate the free 6-week trial coverage.

We invite our members to join the thousands of Canadian breeders who have already taken advantage of Petsecure’s Breedsecure program.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Nazzers said:


> What seems to be a good choice? I choose blue wilderness because it had no grains no added preservatives etc it seemed very natural. It was such a hard choice last time I am lost as to what to do.
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I am not sure where in Canada you are. We are in Ontario, and my vet has started using Tylan when metronidazole does not work. 

Blue Wilderness, is a very rich food, and I tried it years ago with my old golden, and it lead to the diarrhea in her too. My 2 goldens are on Nutro Ultra LBP, but there are many forum dogs on here that eat Purina Pro Plan, another food is Simply Nourish which is exclusive to Petsmart, which has minimal extra ingredients.

Simply Nourish Chicken and Brown Rice Large Breed Puppy:
The recipe is specially formulated to provide for the nutritional needs of your puppy to help him or her grow big and strong.

The food is fortified with vitamins and minerals, while offering a taste that your puppy is sure to love.

For puppies up to 1 year old
Formula is enriched with vitamins and minerals to help your puppy thrive
Feed 3/4 cup daily to puppies 6 weeks – 3 months of age weighing 2 lb.; feed 1-1/2 cups daily to puppies 6 weeks – 3 months of age weighing 5 lb.; feed 2-1/2 cups daily to puppies 6 weeks – 3 months of age weighing 10 lb.; feed 4-1/4 cups daily to puppies 6 weeks – 3 months of age weighing 20 lb.; feed 6-1/2 cups daily to puppies 6 weeks – 3 months of age weighing 35 lb.
Feed 3/4 cup daily to puppies 3 – 6 months of age weighing 2 lb.; feed 1-1/4 cup daily to puppies 3 – 6 months of age weighing 10 lb.; feed 2-1/4 cups daily to 3 – 6 months of age weighing 10 lb.; feed 3-3/4 cups daily to 3 – 6 months of age weighing 20 lb.; feed 5-3/4 cups daily to 3 – 6 months of age weighing 35 lb.; feed 7-1/2 cups daily to 3 – 6 months of age weighing 50 lb.
Feed 1/2 cup daily to puppies 6 – 9 months of age weighing 2 lb.; feed 1 cup daily to puppies 6 – 9 months of age weighing 5 lb.; feed 2 cups daily to puppies 6 – 9 months of age weighing 10 lb.; feed 3 cups daily to puppies 6 – 9 months of age weighing 20 lb.; feed 4-3/4 cups daily to puppies 6 – 9 months of age weighing 35 lb.; feed 6-1/4 cups daily to puppies 6 – 9 months of age weighing 50 lb.; feed 8-1/2 cups daily to puppies 6 – 9 months of age weighing 75 lb.
Feed 1/2 cup daily to puppies 9 months – 1 year of age weighing 2 lb.; feed 1 cup daily to puppies 9 months – 1 year of age weighing 5 lb.; feed 1-1/2 cups daily to puppies 9 months – 1 year of age weighing 10 lb.; feed 2-1/2 cups daily to puppies 9 months – 1 year of age weighing 20 lb.; feed 3-3/4 cups daily to puppies 9 months – 1 year of age weighing 35 lb.; feed 5 cups daily to puppies 9 months – 1 year of age weighing 50 lb.; feed 6-1/2 cups daily to puppies 9 months – 1 year of age weighing 75 lb.; feed 8-1/4 cups daily to puppies 9 months – 1 year of age weighing 100 lb.
Ingredients: chicken, chicken meal (source of glucosamine and chondroitin), brown rice, oatmeal, brown rice flour, tomato pomace, natural flavor, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flaxseed, dried chicory root, dried carrots, dried spinach, dried sweet potatoes, dried pumpkin, dried blueberries, salmon oil (source of DHA), salt, potassium chloride, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin D supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, calcium carbonate, sodium selenite, dried chicken cartilage and choline chloride
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 26.0%, Crude Fat (min) 13.0%, Crude Fiber (min) 5.0%, Moisture (min) 10.0%, Calcium (min) 1.2%, Phosphorus (min) 1.0%, Potassium (min) 0.6%, Zinc (min) 175mg/kg, Selenium (min) 0.3mg/kg, Vitamin A (min) 20,000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 200 IU/kg, Omega-6 Fatty Acid* (min) 2.5%, Omega-3 Fatty Acid* (min) 0.3%, Ascorbic Acid* (Vitamin C) (min) 10mg/kg, Glucosamine* (min) 400mg, Chondroitin* (min) 300mg
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient profiles.

Individual dogs' feeding requirements may be different than the recommended feeding amount.

Begin with the recommended feeding amounts provided and adjust to maintain body weight.

Provide your dog with fresh water in a clean container daily.

Always consult your veterinarian with any health questions.

Available in a 30-lb. bag


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nazzers said:


> Of course I decide to change her food and she has the perfect poop, this is the norm though she will have a bout of great poops but mostly watery yucky ones. If I do change her I will be sure to do it gradual. I get too overwhelmed with all of the selection. What seems to be a good choice? I choose blue wilderness because it had no grains no added preservatives etc it seemed very natural. It was such a hard choice last time I am lost as to what to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



What food was the breeder feeding her? If she was doing well on the breeders food you might consider going back to that.


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

I am so so sorry you are going through this. Did you sign a written contract with the breeder? If not, then a verbal contract is technically, and legally (though much more difficult to hold up in court) enough. The breeder should be paying for these expenses, especially when she screwed up in the first place. She promised one thing and did not deliver.

When I brought my puppy home he had a similar problem. He had coccidia. I told the breeder and she offered to pay for the costs immediately as part of our written agreement. Certain conditions (like coccidia) are a product of the breeders home environment. The mothers feces infects the pups, though symptoms may not show for 13 days or even until introduced into a stressful situation, such as a puppy going to a new home.

I haven't read all the above posts, but I would strongly suggest bringing this matter to the breeder and ask her to pay for the costs, or at least the portion that the pet insurance would have covered.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Nazzers,

Have you notified the breeder of the situation with your Pup? And if so what did she say about it. Or did you just ask her about the insurance without telling her the situation? I'm just trying to understand the whole situation with the breeder since you seem to be reluctant to ask her for anything.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nazzers*

I agree with Mylissyk. If she was doing well on the food the breeder was giving her I would ask her what it was and go back to that.
Like Carolina Mom Said, both of my dogs 3 and 4 years old eat Purina Pro Plan and do REALLY WELL on it!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

As for the food she did horrible on the food from the breeder , didn't eat it and lost weight. As for letting the breeder know , I sent her emails every day giving her updates from day one. She offered on a few occasions for us to come out and get meds she had which I didn't do as its quite a drive and I wanted to just deal with the vet. As of last night her poops looked great and another good one this morning but ended in runny mess again. I am going to check in with the vet , any one know if they can just test for coccidia ?? As for signing anything , I guess we were very naive and actually didn't know much about the process , I do have a lot of these items in emails. The reason I haven't asked for any compensation is I am a sucker for conflict , I hate it. As far as I know there may not be any but I think I am not wanting to make my great puppy memories into horrible ones although I guess it's been overshadowed by hurt ones. I am going to email her today and express our concerns. Thanks everyone for all the advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Nazzers
> 
> I am so very sorry this is happening to you. If it's any consolation even if the insurance was in effect, I know that most insurances have a deductible and possibly some things aren't covered.
> 
> ...


So sorry this happened to you right in the beginning. Karen519 makes a great point. Pet insurances usually have a 2 week waiting period before a claim can be made. Of course, if your breeder had actually activated the insurance she said she had, then Carly's illness might have been covered.

But if it's any consolation, most pet insurance is so very inferior to our 'people" health insurance that you may have actually gotten back far less than you would have thought.

Once Carly is well, you can try collecting a portion of what you had to already spend from the breeder. But if the conflict causes you more stress than it's worth, don't allow this to upset you during a time you want to be enjoying your puppy. If your breeder is an honest well-intentioned person, she will likely offer to help you with the costs if you tell her what has happened since you brought Carly home.

If at all possible, it's good to keep a good relationship with the breeder because over the years ahead, she can be a great resource for you.
Chance's breeder had sometimes identified some issues he has had even before my vet. My breeder REALLY knows her Goldens and I love her for it.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Nazzers said:


> As for the food she did horrible on the food from the breeder , didn't eat it and lost weight. As for letting the breeder know , I sent her emails every day giving her updates from day one. She offered on a few occasions for us to come out and get meds she had which I didn't do as its quite a drive and I wanted to just deal with the vet. As of last night her poops looked great and another good one this morning but ended in runny mess again. I am going to check in with the vet , any one know if they can just test for coccidia ?? As for signing anything , I guess we were very naive and actually didn't know much about the process , I do have a lot of these items in emails. The reason I haven't asked for any compensation is I am a sucker for conflict , I hate it. As far as I know there may not be any but I think I am not wanting to make my great puppy memories into horrible ones although I guess it's been overshadowed by hurt ones. I am going to email her today and express our concerns. Thanks everyone for all the advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



I think you should too. I'm not big on conflict either, but if something was promised and not delivered I wouldn't hesitate to let her know how disappointed I am in the situation. And after reading more here I think she should at least help out with the portion insurance would have covered. No puppy is totally guaranteed and things do come up, but being told you have it only to find out she dropped the ball is IMO inexcusable. 

As for testing for Coccidia...I would think they can, but I am not a vet so don't know for sure....

Switching her food may help, but if it were me and IMO...I would put her on the chicken and rice for a week or so and then start adding the new food slowly. This poor baby has had it rough, not to mention you. All we want is to enjoy our new pups and we end up worrying over everything, we don't need the added worry of health issues too. I also might look into adding some probiotics to her food. 

For what it's worth, this is my opinion. Again I am sorry you are going through this....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

When I brought my Tucker home he ended up with giardia really badly. It took like 3 months to finally go away completely. A local vet said the breeder I got him from was actually known for sending pups home with it. 

I hope whatever is going on doesn't end up costing you too much and I hope your little one feels better soon!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree , I want remain in good contact with my breeder , and want no stress among us. I think that's a large reason why I am having difficulty confronting her with this. I am a keep the peace kind of person. I do agree that right now its not much as in the cost of what we would have received from insurance but we have no idea yet how much further we need to go. It's more the feeling of mislead and disappointment of being told one thing and now having to deal with it all. I sure things will work out fine , I am more concerned at getting Carly better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Well she has done a full 360 now she doesn't seem well at all no energy and seems to have pain in her tummy. She is sleeping right now, waiting to see if it passes after her rest. Poor thing , I need to get this figured out. Has anyone had the diarrhea panel done and did it solve anything? I think I will call the vet and see if he thinks I should do the bland diet again and introduce a new food. She is not herself my cat just came up to her and she could care less all other times its usually a cat and dog fight. I really hate this , just want her better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nazzers said:


> Well she has done a full 360 now she doesn't seem well at all no energy and seems to have pain in her tummy. She is sleeping right now, waiting to see if it passes after her rest. Poor thing , I need to get this figured out. Has anyone had the diarrhea panel done and did it solve anything? I think I will call the vet and see if he thinks I should do the bland diet again and introduce a new food. She is not herself my cat just came up to her and she could care less all other times its usually a cat and dog fight. I really hate this , just want her better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


First off - I am so sorry Carly is so unwell. This breaks my heart.

But here's the thing. If your breeder really is as good as you say, she will want to know this, she will be upset that one of her puppies is so ill, and she will offer to compensate for the lack of insurance, She might even ask you if you want to return the puppy to her (which I'm sure you don't).

Here's another thing - CKC registered does not mean clearances were done. You may have already figured this out. One of the experienced breeders here can advise on how to check if clearances were done on the parents. 

I really, really think you should contact the breeder. To tell her - but also to find out if any of the other puppies, or the mother, have been ill. 

Please let us know what happens...


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am sorry your puppy still is not well. Can you tell us where you are located? Did the breeder ever explain what the mix up was with the pet insurance?


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> First off - I am so sorry Carly is so unwell. This breaks my heart.
> 
> But here's the thing. If your breeder really is as good as you say, she will want to know this, she will be upset that one of her puppies is so ill, and she will offer to compensate for the lack of insurance, She might even ask you if you want to return the puppy to her (which I'm sure you don't).
> 
> ...


I have been in contact with her everyday up until last week when she admitted to screwing up. I just haven't been able to send anything that's not an attack. I have got one in drafts but am waiting to see how she makes out tonight , sigh. She is super tired  this sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What if you try to frame all your concerns in "I" statements:

I wanted to go over again what we discussed when I picked up my puppy.
I understood that my puppy would be covered by pet insurance from the time I picked him up. I had planned on investigating pet insurance on my own, but since I was assured my puppy was covered by a good insurance plan, I stopped looking. My vet agreed that the insurance plan that you provided as a part of registering him with the CKC was a good one.

As I have mentioned in previous emails, my puppy began having bloody diarrhea and needed to be seen by the vet on numerous occasions and is still not well.

I am very concerned about my puppy's health and the cost of the vet visits to restore him to good health. Without health insurance, the bills continue to mount up.

You get the idea. No blaming, accusing, attacking.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

lgnutah said:


> What if you try to frame all your concerns in "I" statements:
> 
> I wanted to go over again what we discussed when I picked up my puppy.
> I understood that my puppy would be covered by pet insurance from the time I picked him up. I had planned on investigating pet insurance on my own, but since I was assured my puppy was covered by a good insurance plan, I stopped looking. My vet agreed that the insurance plan that you provided as a part of registering him with the CKC was a good one.
> ...


Thank you so much , this has been a great help. My email is similar but I agree there should be a lot of I messages to reinstate what was said. 

I have put this off today as Carly is not herself at all tonight she has sleep all night and is acting very strange. She's been panting and just doesn't seem happy. I'm so worried for her. I put off the vet as I was just going to let her sleep it off but she ended up sleeping all night. If she has no change by morning we are back to the vet. Sigh. I just want her to feel better and e going through the regular puppy things. One question she has lost a tooth and looks like a few more are dangling could this be causing her mood change ?? I have so many worries is it bloat , obstruction, anemia, Coccidia , I am going crazy of course the Internet is not helping !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nazzers said:


> Thank you so much , this has been a great help. My email is similar but I agree there should be a lot of I messages to reinstate what was said.
> 
> I have put this off today as Carly is not herself at all tonight she has sleep all night and is acting very strange. She's been panting and just doesn't seem happy. I'm so worried for her. I put off the vet as I was just going to let her sleep it off but she ended up sleeping all night. If she has no change by morning we are back to the vet. Sigh. I just want her to feel better and e going through the regular puppy things. One question she has lost a tooth and looks like a few more are dangling could this be causing her mood change ?? I have so many worries is it bloat , obstruction, anemia, Coccidia , I am going crazy of course the Internet is not helping !!
> 
> ...


Teething could be one of the problems. Have you checked her for dehydration? Look at her gums. Are they pink or grayish? If you press on them, does the color come back right away or take a few seconds? If you think she's dehydrated it would be good to get her to a vet very soon. She may need an IV. 

So sorry this is all happening. I understand that you don't like confrontation and you want to have a good relationship with the breeder, but if you are going to be reimbursed for the costs, you will need to make some requests/demands. I'd add that if she is not stepping up and asking about the puppy and making suggestions, then she is not living up to her end of the breeder-buyer relationship. Most of the breeders on here are very proactive when they hear one of their puppies is ill.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How is your puppy doing? Sounds to me like she needs to get to the vet ASAP


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

amy22 said:


> How is your puppy doing? Sounds to me like she needs to get to the vet ASAP


Just got her some water and took her out in the snowy cold air for a pee and she seemed a bit better , she may have been really hot , she was laying on my bed and I had my husband come and check On Her and I guess our room was super warm which it does get. We just laid her down in her crate and she was happy to lay down and go to sleep. I am an hour away from the emergency vet and have children I can't leave alone so I was torn. She is still eating and drinking , no vomit , no problem peeing , huge poop at 6 am but nothing since. So I will call ASAP in the morning and get her in. If things develop over night I guess it's a family trip. I didn't want to put her in the crate but she has never had a problem in it and she will be much safer then being free to roam. The only thing I noticed mostly is she is very reluctant to go down stairs , goes very slow but if her tummy is hurting it may be uncomfortable.  i just hope she is dealing with a tummy bug. thanks for the concern. Please don't think I am being cruel by not getting her to the emerg i do want the best for her , I am struggling as to where to go from here regarding her health, if she is well by morning i will still get her in and talk it over with the vet and try to get to the bottom of this what ever it takes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Well she is back to her playful self again. Had two huge poops ( runny  ) and has been so much better. I'm going to call the vet and check about putting her on bland again and change her food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

With the pain in her tummy, could she have eaten something she shouldn't have ingested? 

If she keeps having the runny poops, fast her. No food for the next 24 hours with controlled amounts of water. Tomorrow morning feed boiled chicken/beef and rice. Feed this for several days until her stools firm up. Add a probiotic like Purina FortiFlora. This is non prescription but available thru the vet. I like Nature's Farmacy Dogzymes probiotics but you'd have to order it. I give this to my dog daily and highly recommend this for your current dilemma and everyday. Once her stools have been formed for 3 days start introducing 1/4 kibble. Try Purina Pro Plan sensitive stomach right now. Continue on that amount of kibble to ensure firm stool for a day or two and then add more kibble as she tolerates it. Call your vet and get a refill of the metronidazole or get some Tylan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you for all of the advice. I am going to be on the search for new food tonight , got her back on meds , stronger dose. The mouse has not passed yet and she hasn't pooped since yesterday morning sooo I hope it's passing soon !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry you are going through all this, it must be such a worry for you. Really hope your little golden is feeling better soon!


----------



## nickj718 (Dec 15, 2012)

Whooo do you have it tough right now. I had this problrm whiy Winston when I first got him home and I was scared to death about the blood. Our family vet has served my family for over 25 years so he throws no charge advice at us when we need it. This being my first dog he helped me out even more. It is common when a puppy gets home to have blood in his stool. This could be because the dog is anxious its new home. Also it could be from the change in its food maybe the dog isnt chewing enough making it harder to process. The loose stool could be brought on by an allergy I switched winston to lamb and rice pro plan food and worked in 2 days. Chicked and rice does not agree with him. Hope this helps


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you it does help , I just want to get to enjoying our puppy and not so stressed about the poops. I am stressed about the food change, what to give her, we don't even give her treats which sucks for training purposes. I even bring our own water with us when we go anywhere in case the water will upset her tummy. Everytime she is out I'm anxious to see if she has a poop and what kind. I'm always on her fir putting stuff in her mouth that doesn't belong there. I'm sure we will eventually get past this and hopefully forget about it. I was so focused on what to do with the screw up of insurance but now I am more focused on getting her better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Im so sorry to read this. Your a good fur mommy for worrying so much. I hope your pup gets better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nazzers*

Nazzers

I am hoping that Carly is better. 
I am concerned about several things:
Was Carly tested for Parvo?
Was she innoculated for Parvo (if she is old enough)
Also, her eating a mouse, it could be obstructing her-I don't think she could pass it.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

As for parvo she would have been long gone if so. The thing is she is a regular pup , plays eats , goes for walks , eats dead mice , :-/ but she has her down days where you can tell she's not feeling well. As for the mouse , our vet says she will pass it , ewwwww I can't even imagine. I do worry though as she hasn't pooped since yesterday morning. It may be the meds though kicking in and maybe her poops are getting firm. I've been keeping an eye on her belly and it doesn't seem to be swollen or firm. We had a nice walk tonight and she only likes to pee in her pee area and did so when we got home but no poop. Anyway thank you for caring everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

just popping in to see how the puppy is doing


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

mudEpawz said:


> just popping in to see how the puppy is doing


She seems to be doing good. She had one small hard poop and I tried to investigate to see if any mouse sightings were in it but nothing. The medicine I think is helping. In going to keep her on rice and chicken for now until the medicine is done and see if she goes back to diarrhea when she's done. If not I will slowly introduce food and see what happens. She is so sweet and it just sucks that its not easier for her or us these first few months. I just want it to be I give her food , she lives it , and has no tummy issues  wishful thinking  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nazzers*

Nazzers

I'm so glad that she is doing better. Something tells me it's her food that's bothering her. For us, we feed our dogs Purina Pro Plan. They tolerate it well and it is more affordable.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah we have had a good poop not huge but a good one  green in colour but solid no mouse yet. Meds are helping. Trying not to be negative but I'm already anticipating the end of the meds to see what will happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Im glad to hear that she is pooping (funny how excited we get about dog poop eh!?)

Keeping you guys in our thoughts!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

mudEpawz said:


> Im glad to hear that she is pooping (funny how excited we get about dog poop eh!?)
> 
> Keeping you guys in our thoughts!


Thank you. The good thoughts are being felt. I think every day in the last 10 years I have talked about poop. I have a home daycare so I talk about poop a lot lol. What I find funnier is me out at night using my iPhone flashlight inspecting the poop  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## starbuckthewhite (Oct 3, 2012)

Nazzers said:


> What I find funnier is me out at night using my iPhone flashlight inspecting the poop


Tee-hee, I do that with the LED light on my android phone too.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

So just got the paperwork from the insurance company and they approved out application but with an exclusion ... Gastro-intestinal problems and associated conditions. The only thing I answered was she had diarrhea so now I'm not sure it's worth getting. Any opinions ?? It is good to have in case of other things but what if she has an obstruction isn't that the same thing ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nazzers said:


> So just got the paperwork from the insurance company and they approved out application but with an exclusion ... Gastro-intestinal problems and associated conditions. The only thing I answered was she had diarrhea so now I'm not sure it's worth getting. Any opinions ?? It is good to have in case of other things but what if she has an obstruction isn't that the same thing ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


They excluded gastro intestinal problems INDEFINTELY?? It might be worth calling and getting clarification. Puppies and even adult dogs can have totally unrelated bouts of gastrointestinal upset through out life, but puppies especially as you have unfortunately found.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

I will call them tomorrow and get clarification but it was an underwriting , I hate when they use legal jargon , it says all exclusions and restrictions are considered bilateral unless otherwise noted. I think that means it is either side of the pet ?? No idea. I'm a little confused , this is really a mess. I am going to ask the vet what he thinks. If its worth keeping or cancelling. Sigh!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley&Lola (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi there!

This sounds so much like my dogs situation with the poop. We had such a hard time with it, always runny, and poor dog was so uncomfortble. Our vet suggested he could possibly be allergic to CHICKEN. I was feeding a chicken based diet at the time. I did extensive research on food, and switched to ACANA lamb and apple. This is a single protein diet and has honestly made the world of a difference. It was life changing I'm telling you! 
Hope everything clears up for your baby!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

starbuckthewhite said:


> Tee-hee, I do that with the LED light on my android phone too.


Glad to know I'm not the only one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joeysmom (Nov 30, 2012)

We had the same problem with Joey. We put him on taste of the wild "puppy" prairie. It has no chicken and no grains, the adult mix does have some chicken meal. He's been on it for about 7 weeks and so far no problems. I felt that he did have a problem with the chicken and its in everything. I hope that your puppy is feeling better soon and you get things figured out. P.s. yes I am out there in the cold and snow with the flashlight as well...haha (nice to know that I'm not the only one)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nazzers said:


> Thank you it does help , I just want to get to enjoying our puppy and not so stressed about the poops. I am stressed about the food change, what to give her, we don't even give her treats which sucks for training purposes. I even bring our own water with us when we go anywhere in case the water will upset her tummy. Everytime she is out I'm anxious to see if she has a poop and what kind. I'm always on her fir putting stuff in her mouth that doesn't belong there. I'm sure we will eventually get past this and hopefully forget about it. I was so focused on what to do with the screw up of insurance but now I am more focused on getting her better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I feel your pain - I've often wished my Charlie's digestive issues would disappear so that I could get on with enjoying him. My Charlie is 7 months old and also has a very sensitive stomach. At about 3 months old we had some vomiting going on. He was eating Iams at the time. We swtiched him to prescription food (Purina EN) temporarily and then transitioned to Pro Plan - vomiting started again. Negative fecal and no other explanation at that time but the food. Common ingredient in both of those foods were chicken and egg product, so when we transitioned again we avoided that. We tried Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream - this gave him horrible diarrhea which we've dealt with on and off for months. Back to the prescription food we went. Our vet was content to just keep him on the prescription food, but the cost was more than we were comfortable with, and it made him itchy (pretty high in grains). In the middle of all this he got and was treated for tapeworm. 
We swtiched vets, did another fecal (negative for anything). As a precaution this vet treated for whipworms and giardia and we worked on a slow transition to California Naturals Lamb and Rice puppy. Of course in the middle of that transition he got and was treated for coccidia:uhoh:
To make a really long story short - his poops have been fantastic lately. There is hope and I feel like we've found the light at the end of the tunnel. Keep working at it and eventually you'll find that magic puzzle piece that will finally allow you to start enjoying your puppy!!!


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

We've had digestive challenges with Sunshine too. We've done two rounds of a bland diet (rice and cottage cheese), two different foods and a lot of late-nite poo prowling as well as meds (metronitazole an antibiotic) and two weeks of pro-biotic additives. Her stools are still looser than I'd like, but she is comfortable and healthy.

The vet is suggesting one more course of the antibiotic - a little longer in duration. If that doesn't get her on track we'll start looking at other food options. The transitioning from one food to another takes a bit of time though. It's a comfort to hear that others have similar challenges.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

So I finally emailed the breeder and just expressed my disappointment regarding the insurance. I also gave her an update regarding our pup. I explained what we are doing and that if worse comes to worse we will think of doing the diarrhea panel. I also wanted her to know that we believe she is a good person that just messed up and want her to remain in contact with us. I received an email back and she offered to pay for the panel if we feel we need it and was concerned for our pup and made sure we were fine too. This doesn't fix the insurance and we can't change that but at least we can move on and hopefully gain some knowledge from this experience. She even posted on her Facebook page about having a couple pups with problems and asked the group to share their knowledge and also wanted to make a statement that all puppies are not made perfect, I never thought they were but man at least a little bit easier  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm sorry your going through this and if I were you I would ask for full compensation for the vet bills and the ckc and everything, your the second person I've heard this happened to in a week 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

So we finished the meds two days ago and still have her on rice and chicken as her poops were perfect in the meds and want to see what happens when off the meds. We also had to give her her second dose of dewormer two days ago. My vet and I decided to keep to rice and chicken for 5 more days and if she goes back to diarrhea then we know its not dog food that is bugging her. So she pooped twice today and it is back to soft but not watery and mucus. I wonder though if its the dewormer that has caused this. I guess I will give it 3 more days and see if they firm up or get worse. This is so frustrating. I just hope she has good poops soon so we can move on and figure out which food to give her and start getting diarrhea for starting new food , its a vicious circle. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I bet the wormer is culprit this time. Maybe give her another couple of days to firm up again in addition to the 3 you still had originally, before you start adding anything else.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea it's very likely the wormer


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Tuco said:


> I'm sorry your going through this and if I were you I would ask for full compensation for the vet bills and the ckc and everything, your the second person I've heard this happened to in a week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the message , I just wanted to clear up I did get the ckc papers and she is registered so that's one thing that went right. Not sure if she went through a growth spirt today but she just looks so thin  she is still active and playful just want to get some food in her and get some weight on her, she is 25 pounds and 18 weeks old does that sound about right so 4 1/2 months. She was smaller then her siblings but the vet seems to think she is doing good. I am like a new mom just worried for her little pup  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

It can vary so much as they age all I can really say is that having a slightly leaner puppy will be better for their joint development 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

This might be too early to celebrate but Carly had a firm poop yaaaaahhh!! Lol celebrating poop!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Day two of firm poops and no meds , still on rice and chicken  but we are doing good on the poop , its been about three weeks straight on rice and chicken , time to figure out what food to get , I know a lot of you have suggested different kinds , its all so overwhelming , what should I start with ?? It seems there is something in the food that irritates her so what should I look for ?? Blue wilderness chicken was our last food , but like others have said it may have been too rich. Thanks for all of the advice and tips and care you have all shared. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You should check out Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach. Anecdotally, I've heard several people on here say they switched their dogs to it with great success. I've had Tucker on it for a while. They didn't have any issues to start with, but they haven't developed any either. Worth checking out--Purinas been around for a long time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I switched my two to PPP SS about 1.5 years ago. They had been eating BB and it was too rich for them, thye were having loose stools from it. They're doing great on the PPP SS.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

When Charlie was having digestive issues we also thought of switching to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. However Purina doesn't reccomend it for puppies and would give me absolutely no guidance on how much to feed a growing dog. They only reccomend it for dogs over one year old. We ended up with California Naturals Lamb and Rice Puppy (they also have a chicken and rice puppy). It's limited ingredient and affordable for us and Charlie has done well on it. There are lots of limited ingredient foods out there, maybe some others could throw out some suggestions on ones that might work.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> When Charlie was having digestive issues we also thought of switching to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. However Purina doesn't reccomend it for puppies and would give me absolutely no guidance on how much to feed a growing dog. They only reccomend it for dogs over one year old. We ended up with California Naturals Lamb and Rice Puppy (they also have a chicken and rice puppy). It's limited ingredient and affordable for us and Charlie has done well on it. There are lots of limited ingredient foods out there, maybe some others could throw out some suggestions on ones that might work.


Thank you, good point as Carly is only 5 months old , I'm in SW Ontario , wonder if I can get that here. Will look into it , thanks again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2fantastic4 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, sorry you are having such issues with your new pup. I am new to the board so, howdy! 

Hope at this point you are making headway with getting your pup's tummy under control. It sounds like enteritis. I have raised my share of critters and I have found keeping pro-bios on hand is a huge positive, never know when they will blow out their bowels. On a daily basis I give Greek Oikos yogurt to my dogs. I am a huge believer in the digestive benefits that the Oikos gives, so all the 2 legged kids eat at least 1 cup of yogurt a day, which we have found keeps flu and other "bugs" at bay. For the dogs we leave a smidgen at the bottom of a cup to allow our dogs to lick the cups clean. Its a treat and bonding time but also they are getting good gut bacteria at the same time. A healthy body has a healthy gut, 2 legged or 4.

It also may be a growing time, we have a Basset that went through something similar. Brought her home and she started blowing out her bowels. We took her to the vet and they found nothing unusual. It was rice and water for several weeks with a little bit of yogurt.

Best of luck!


Team Trouble, members: Angus and Briley, look out world, trouble never looked so cute!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Doesn't appear from the website that it's sold in Canada and I have no idea how international shipping works. Charlie was 3 months old when his digestive issues started and it's taken us a few months of trial and error and food switches to figure it out. We were originally on Iams Smart Puppy large breed which made him vomit, then tried Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy which also made him vomit, also tried grain free (Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream) and he had horrible diarrhea from that. In between those transitions he was on Purina EN prescription food which was pricey and fully of grains - he was super itchy on it but had relatively normal stools. The California Naturals seems to be working for him - still a softer poop once in awhile, but I'd say 95% are firm normal stools and he now only goes 2 times per day, 3 at the most and no gas. I think going to a limited ingredient diet really helped him - less fillers and questionable stuff. We're sticking with it as long as we can buy it and it keeps working for him! I believe Natural Balance is another one that has a variety limited ingredient kibbles.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

I did look up California naturals and its sold about 45 mins away , too far for my liking , I did go and get a food tonight , a large puppy chicken and rice picture below, I have no idea if this is going to work , I am not even sure what was said that made me think this one was good, just hoping it works. Anyone know anything about this food ? The pet store offers a money back guarantee if our pup doesn't do well on it. I was considering the ppp ss but was told by the store too that its for older dogs . This is so stressful trying to get the best for our pup sigh!!! a









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have never seen that food before. Hope someone up your way could chime in. Hope it works though. I guess you could compare the ingredients to the food Ohiomom9977 posted. Poor thing she has gone thru so much with Charlie I think in the past few months she has become an expert on sensitive stomach puppy food.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

I just looked it up and so far have read good reviews , I have only seen one negative that its high in carbs so careful with weight. It's also pet valus own brand soooo..... Not too sure but I will try anything. A lot if reviews had stated that it was great for pups with sensitive stomachs, we will see !! Fingers crossed !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Be sure to look into mail delivery of pet food. There are several,services that will deliver. That might enable you to get a special food unavailable locally, at least for a few months until your little guy is a year old. Good luck--you've got your hands full there! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

OutWest said:


> You should check out Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach. Anecdotally, I've heard several people on here say they switched their dogs to it with great success. I've had Tucker on it for a while. They didn't have any issues to start with, but they haven't developed any either. Worth checking out--Purinas been around for a long time.


Purina says Pro Plan SS is not intended for puppies. But Pro Plan Puppy Chicken and Rice might be a good choice.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Happy to report that Carly has been off meds for a week and we are 75% dog food 25% rice and still firm poops    I just hope we keep going this way , its been quite a process 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad your baby is feeling better.

In the US, Amazon will deliver many dog foods at no charge. Don't know if that would work in Canada, but it might be worth checking. That would give you a lot more options.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Spoke too soon we have soft poops once again with some watery ones but I was expecting that with new food just as long as we don't have the mucus and blood then its all good !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joeysmom (Nov 30, 2012)

We live in manitoba and because Joey was having such problems we started having his dog food shipped from Pet Food direct to the boarder. We have a boarder services there with a box number and the company is fine with that. We have to drive an hour to get the dog food but for now we will. It's free shipping which is good as its heavy and could be costly. We order two 30 pound bags at a time as this is the free delivery. Grab a coffee and away we go..... Hopefully when he's older we will be able to switch him to something we cyan buy locally.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joeysmom (Nov 30, 2012)

Opps didn't mean to send that yet. Anyway maybe this company would work for you not sure how far you are away from the boarder? The cost is really good so makes up for the gas and the bit of hassle. Joey is doing great on the food so it makes it worthwhile. Good luck to you. I hope everything works out for you. Oh yes just put free ship or ship free in the promo when ordering.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Honestly, I think diarrhea is just a part of life when you have a puppy. I dealt with diarrhea with Flora for over 7 months when she was a pupper. It wasn't a normal week with her if I wasnt on my hands and knees at least once cleaning up a liquidy, foul puddle.

I too switched from BB to PPP SS when Flora was 8 months old. It worked like a charm. My vet suggested that Flora may be sensitive to chicken, so I purposely chose a formula that did not contain chicken. This is something you should perhaps consider. 

Good luck; try not to get too wound up about this. I did, and it all worked out in the end. Flora still has a sensitive gut, but once your dog is on a food that works for her you will be home free. Good luck!


----------



## Joeysmom (Nov 30, 2012)

I too have gone chicken free and grain free and Joey is doing great now. I even make sure that the treats have no chicken at all in them. Have had no issues with diarrhea since.....now if I could just get his chewing of "anything" under control...always something!! Got love the little ones though!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for another poop update ... We are back to firm again   thank you for all of your tips and concern. As for the post just above regarding diarrhea just being a puppy thing , I agree but when there is a lot of mucus and blood then its a concern, and when the pup is not gaining weight and losing weight. This was my first month with her and continues on and off for another month. It's been so bad the vet still has not given her a rabies shot until we got things under control. I would have been perfectly fine if it was just a bout of diarrhea here and there but not to the extent that our poor girl had it. This has been the first week in a long time I feel like we are actually getting somewhere. Thankfully.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Try feeding raw, slowly adding new meats, it really keeps the stools firm and the slow adding of new meats and organs really allows you to figure out if there are any foods that he's particularly sensitive to. Also it will give dental and other benefits that processed kibble a just wont. If you can't feed raw for some reason I guess a good brand is back to basics. Evo red meat formula is good as is Fromm surf and turf. After all the dogs that got seriously ill or even died during the 2007 food recall I would never trust purina


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

